# Junk Yard Auto Parts on the Web?



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I am looking for part of a dashboard for the old style (92-97) ford F Series. Does anyone have a link to a junkyard online? I found them once, but can't find them tonight. Having a hard time finding the part around here.

Geoff


----------



## CT18fireman (Nov 30, 2000)

www.car-parts.com is a national database for junkyards.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Kinda Helps.

I found one site, that had pictures and everything. I like to be able to see what I am buying. 


If anyone knows of any other on line sites, let me know.

Geoff


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2001)

*ford bronco*

I am in Need of parts for a 86 bronco 
a 302 engine and snow plow for the same truck
please email me at [email protected] if you have any of the above


----------



## dany (Aug 21, 2001)

*GeoffD*

GeoffD was the name of the site you are referring to. Sounds like a good site.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I can't remember, however it was out of the south.

Geoff


----------



## thelawnguy (May 20, 2001)

What exactly are you looking for? Most of the dashes from those years have a design defect where the integral plenum cracks and leaks so most junkyard ones would not be much good, if thats the part you need.

Anyways, my local salvage yard has a locator service where they can find what you need if they themselves dont have it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 8, 2001)

try junkyarddog.com or planetsalvage .com. havent been there for a while but surely they are still there.

good luck 
mark k


----------



## jessicablue (May 25, 2006)

*Hey that junkyarddog is still there.*



speedracer241 said:


> good luck
> mark k


I just got some parts from a www.nationalautopart.com I suppose one of the members. These guys have parts cheap!!! My part shipped the same day, and I got tow mirrors for $100.00 each. (much better than the dealer) also they worked out perfect.

rocky (wifes email address) lol!!


----------

